# For you Metal fans.......



## Bug Trader (Feb 26, 2013)

M.splendidus, boy do I need a new camera. recently bred female.


----------



## glock34girl (Feb 26, 2013)

OMG I NEED THAT! For my gun-name motiff. :gunsmilie:


----------



## Bug Trader (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah shes all nickel plated but the M. violaceous are a real gun metal color. M. fallox? is my next search to secure all three.


----------



## Mime454 (Feb 26, 2013)

Those are bigger than what I thought. Good luck with the nymphs!


----------



## Paradoxica (Feb 26, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## azn567 (Feb 26, 2013)

Is she missing a leg?


----------



## Bug Trader (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah this ones missing her front left, , There are 2.3 of them in the group. I have all females bred, 2 ooths and little hope I pull this off being its only the second attempt but soon we will know. Im hoping to establish a large communal group.


----------



## jamurfjr (Feb 26, 2013)

Cool.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Feb 26, 2013)

Pardon my language here but daaaaayuuuuum! That is a WICKED looking mantis!!


----------



## Sticky (Feb 26, 2013)

She is beautiful!


----------



## BugLover (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 26, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> Yeah shes all nickel plated but the M. violaceous are a real gun metal color. M. fallox? is my next search to secure all three.


She's gorgeous!!! I don't think M. fallax is gonna be easy to get a hold of


----------



## Bug Trader (Feb 26, 2013)

I already have friend with M. fallax both in the US and EU.


----------



## aNisip (Feb 26, 2013)

wow! nice beauties you got there!  are you going to use a huge terrarium set-up for the communal group?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 26, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> I already have friend with M. fallax both in the US and EU.


Wow!!! guess you're set!


----------



## Precarious (Feb 27, 2013)

Awesome! Best of luck with the ooths.


----------



## Reptiliatus (Feb 27, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## brancsikia (Mar 2, 2013)

There are only two Metallyticus species bred in captivity. M. splendidus and M. violaceus (this was previously misidentified as M. fallax).

Good luck with them.


----------



## naeff002 (Mar 3, 2013)

I really would like to get this specie again, very beautiful.


----------



## Bug Trader (Mar 3, 2013)

brancsikia said:


> There are only two Metallyticus species bred in captivity. M. splendidus and M. violaceus (this was previously misidentified as M. fallax).
> 
> Good luck with them.


No, sorry man there are Fallax in the hobby both here in very few numbers and in in the aisan and uk hobbies. Not violaceus I have it and the splendidus I'm talking about fallox with the triangular yellow markings going down it. I will share some pics when I snag them. To be honest I like the violaceus more but having such the addiction I do the metallyticus species I would like to work with all three.


----------



## frogparty (Mar 4, 2013)

Youre keeping them communally right?

How many could I keep in a corked out 12x12x18?


----------



## grob (Mar 5, 2013)

Wonderful. Only last week was I reading about metallic mantids and here you have the best pictures I've seen. Thanks for posting them. They seem like they would be very quick runners and flyers and hard to handle.


----------



## brancsikia (Mar 6, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> No, sorry man there are Fallax in the hobby both here in very few numbers and in in the aisan and uk hobbies. Not violaceus I have it and the splendidus I'm talking about fallox with the triangular yellow markings going down it. I will share some pics when I snag them. To be honest I like the violaceus more but having such the addiction I do the metallyticus species I would like to work with all three.


Ok, thanks for the informantion. I never saw pictures of captive bred M. fallax.

I am really looking forward to see some pictures here.


----------



## Meadow98684 (Mar 8, 2013)

You ever planning to sell nymphs? Those are a true sight to behold! Take my money!


----------



## chrisnoahdana (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes , 100% in culture as I will post my adults as they become so you can see the difference between violacious actually I like the M.F female better but the vio male better as MF males are black and clear winged were vio males are metallic blue green legs but splendidas takes them all at least I like them best all easy to care for past L3 its a no brainer  ))


----------



## brancsikia (Apr 21, 2013)

Any adults of M. fallax in comparison with M. violaceus yet? Weired if M. fallax are bred in captivity and not a singele picture is available here or elsewere.

Thanks!


----------



## Bug Trader (Apr 21, 2013)

That seems a bit naive, After all, noone knew I had M. splendidus, gongy, truncata, theopompa even pachymantis and many others here until I shared. I wouldnt expect others to share pics of Fallax but I will ask. Its just asking for a headache and long list of sales inquiries. Some people are just hobbyists, and there are available pictures Ive seen them and aren't you the one who said people were confused between Violaceus and Fallax and for you to say people are confusing the two wouldnt you have to know the differences between them? If I remember right you did not.

Im waiting patiently for some M. fallax, when I have them I will post shots for all of all three together.

Michael


----------



## brancsikia (Apr 21, 2013)

It is simple. Some people say they have M. fallax and at least one person wrote that he will post pictures (is this the headache and the long list of inquiries?). And I am just asking if the promised pictures are available now.

I know that IGM stock 160 Metallyticus violaceus was misidentified as M. fallax when it was imported in 2009. All pictures I know (google etc.) that are named M. fallax show specimens identical to M. violaceus (the type material).

If people show the right M. fallax we will know the difference.

Cheers


----------



## Bug Trader (Apr 21, 2013)

Well I do not have them to photograph, even so I will ask for some shots. Im am waiting for some as well.

The best part of this is it will prove my point about people not wanting the attention or headache, I can tell you just from posting the splendidus shots I received well over a hundred pm's and emails about them so what do you think is instore for the person who posts the even rarer metal species.


----------



## brancsikia (Jun 15, 2013)

Chrisp said:


> Yes , 100% in culture as I will post my adults as they become so you can see the difference between violacious...


Hi, do you have adults yet and if there are pictures I really would like to see them. Thanks!!!


----------



## psyconiko (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes me too I really want to see pictures.But I do not think we will get any since ChrisP never ever posted pictures of anything he says he has haha....


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jun 21, 2013)

Shut up and take my money!

ha ha, but really man, awesome job. I wish you the best of luck with them. Hopefully you can get a 2nd gen going


----------



## brancsikia (Jun 23, 2013)

Nikkko said:


> Yes me too I really want to see pictures.But I do not think we will get any since ChrisP never ever posted pictures of anything he says he has haha....


What does it mean? Does it mean there are no "fallax" in captivity? Without any pictures that are not M. violaceus it seem all the rumors are only misidentifications.

Female and male of _Metallyticus violaceus_












Female and male of _Metallyticus splendidus_











Cheers


----------

